# taking spawn, need help



## westface (May 6, 2009)

im going to start taking spawn to help me get better results but would like to know everything else i need as far as a good PCT,protein, estro blocker etc..
trying to do this the legit and best way. 
love this fourm so much info. I would search but im not able to get on a computer very often and stuck with only a iphone. 
My goals are to get/look cut 
thanks so much for the help


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2009)

Your diet is what's going to get you cut. How's your diet now?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 6, 2009)

I wouldnt run spawn for this taking a PH just to get cut and spawn at that is a bad Idea IMHO I would try a diet supp, change my diet and find a better workout that includes HITT cardio.

PH are not the way to go unless your diet is in check and workouts are great but you need more to reach or surpass your plateau. I'd be more then happy to work with you with your diet, workout and supp usage just say the word.


----------



## CG (May 6, 2009)

Make sure your diet is in check and get your ass over to the nutrition threads and read ALL the stickies. Also, post up your workout. After that you can get more assistance, but I would wait before buying that bottle o spawn my friend


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2009)

You will need something for liver protection, blood pressure control and lipid protection before and during cycle. You will need a serm and good test booster and cort control product during pct.


----------



## egodog48 (May 7, 2009)

dg806 said:


> You will need something for liver protection, blood pressure control and lipid protection before and during cycle. You will need a serm and good test booster and cort control product during pct.



This is exactly what you will need.

i will also echo what was siad earlier.  THere is no reason why you should use a ph to get cut.  Add lean mass-yes, but not to get cut.  Diet, diet, diet, and then use fat burners.


----------



## westface (May 7, 2009)

hows this:
milk thistle-Liver protection
TT-40- test booster
Spawn
NO-Xplode-protein
anabolic pct- pct

and as for diets how do i know how many calories to be taking in?
what are some good staple foods? 
for my job I usually walk constantly some days 4-5 hours and on the weekends 8 hours a day.


----------



## Hench (May 8, 2009)

westface said:


> hows this:
> milk thistle-Liver protection
> TT-40- test booster
> Spawn
> ...



You dont know how many calories you need to eat and you dont know what type of food you should eat, yet your all set and ready to go with a PH.


----------



## westface (May 8, 2009)

so instead of leaving that pointless response what is the point of a fourm if no one helps?


----------



## Hench (May 8, 2009)

westface said:


> so instead of leaving that pointless response what is the point of a fourm if no one helps?



Fair enough, whats your height, weight, bf% and diet look like at the minute. And are you currently losing, maintaining and gaining weight. Also if you want you can list you training and we can give you a hand with that as well. 

In reply to your post, whats the point of posting about a PH, then continuing on after everyone told you it was a bad idea?


----------



## loeyz (Oct 3, 2009)

nobody has answered this guys question. I posted a similiar question and I hope people actually answer it instead of just telling me what not to do and make me feel like an ass


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2009)

loeyz said:


> nobody has answered this guys question. I posted a similiar question and I hope people actually answer it instead of just telling me what not to do and make me feel like an ass


How about we tell you what not to do, and you take it as the valuable, money and liver-sparing advice that it is?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ell-does-work-what-do-i-need.html#post1928639

You've come to the right place to find help to reach your goals. You'll see.


----------



## loeyz (Oct 3, 2009)

wow bro..just answer the question instead of picking forum fights


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2009)

loeyz said:


> wow bro..just answer the question instead of picking forum fights



Um, "bro"?

I'm actually helping you. You just don't know it yet.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 3, 2009)

So you want a group of anonymous people to suggest to you what sort of PH's to put into your body as well as what PCT to run, without them knowing anything about your level of fitness, BF%, workouts, diet, age, or experience with anabolics/PH's?

You are aware that PH's can damage you just as badly if not worse than gear if precautions are not taken?

But you get angry with them when they ask you for more information?

This makes no sense, and no wonder they don't want to help you.  Taking a PH or AAS to get cut is not smart.  Taking a PH or AAS to get cut after the people you are asking for advice tell you that it is not smart is borderline window-licking.

Good luck.


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> So you want a group of anonymous people to suggest to you what sort of PH's to put into your body as well as what PCT to run, without them knowing anything about your level of fitness, BF%, workouts, diet, age, or experience with anabolics/PH's?
> 
> You are aware that PH's can damage you just as badly if not worse than gear if precautions are not taken?
> 
> ...



May I summarize? Loeyz/westface, don't take fucking spawn yet. If you don't like what people are telling you, just go take the spawn, but don't look for a liver donor here when yours decides to quit


----------

